# cleaning car seat straps - UPDATE, I called Customer Service



## mama~bear (Sep 24, 2003)

Reading through some other posts and noticed a comment about not submerging harness straps in water or washing in the washing machine. I'm sure we've done this once or twice with our straps (after a vomit episode!).

I read my manual completely and don't remember seeing that this was not recommended. How bad is this? Do I need to replace and how? Sigh ...


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, you need to replace.

The harness is designed to stretch up to 18% in a crash, as a ride-down dispersion technique. Putting straps through the washer pulls the elastic stretch out of the fibers before a crash, eliminating that safety element. Also, soaking and harsh cleaners (such as detergents) weakens the strength of the overall harness.

The manual does address it in all child restraints. Which seat do you have? (Make, model, year).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama~bear*
> 
> Reading through some other posts and noticed a comment about not submerging harness straps in water or washing in the washing machine. I'm sure we've done this once or twice with our straps (after a vomit episode!).
> 
> I read my manual completely and don't remember seeing that this was not recommended. How bad is this? Do I need to replace and how? Sigh ...


----------



## mama~bear (Sep 24, 2003)

I have the Learning Curve True Fit (model 630, manufactured 4/2008). I called TOMY and they said they do not sell replacement straps. She talked to someone from the Product Dept and the Engineering Dept and said that washing the straps does not affect the integrity of the straps. She said the issue is that most people can't replace the straps correctly so they recommend spot cleaning.

The manual addresses cleaning all parts of the seat except for the straps. It does say NOT to launder the seat pad, which I have, but I can't see how that would affect safety.

What do I do now?


----------

